# Bayonetta-verse vs DBZ-verse



## Omnirix (Jan 15, 2010)

Lets take this to the test. Bayonetta-verse is pretty imba with some time-manipulators and potential planet-busters. All chars are bloodlusted and allowed to use everything in their arsenal to defeat the opposing verse. How will this goes?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 15, 2010)

Bayonetta is strong, but DBZ has far too many casual planet busters. Anyone who is stronger than Frieza in his first form can destroy a planet.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

Dragonball is overpowered.

Bloodlust on? Oh dear.

I have a feeling this will be close though.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 15, 2010)

Seriously, Frieza blows up whatever continent the are on and if that doesn't work, he nukes more.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

Bayonetta goes FTL Witch Time and punches everyone into the sun. GG try again?


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

If I try again, can I have a dollar?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, but as soon as her punch comes near Janemba, he warps reality, making her punch hit her instead of him. Besides, even if she does, someone is already powering up a planet busting blast.


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Bayonetta goes FTL Witch Time and punches everyone into the sun. GG try again?



Goku opens her a new butthole and you know what chars have the dbz cast
Vegeta,Trunks,Gohan,K.Buu, S.Perfect Cell, Freeza etc ,planet busters,you know?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 15, 2010)

^ This. End of story.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> Goku opens her a new butthole and you know what chars have the dbz cast
> Vegeta,Trunks,Gohan,K.Buu, S.Perfect Cell, Freeza etc ,planet busters,you know?


I'm still trying to figure out what you have to say, but if I've interpreted it correctly, you seem to be under the impression that having a bunch of planet busters is going to stop someone who can punch God into the sun at faster than light speeds.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 15, 2010)

And how do you gather that she is faster than light?


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what you have to say, but if I've interpreted it correctly, you seem to be under the impression that having a bunch of planet busters is going to stop someone who can punch God into the sun at faster than light speeds.



for example, Freeza busts the planet, can she live?

and proof that she is ftl


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> for example, Freeza busts the planet, can she live?
> 
> and proof that she is ftl


She doesn't have to tank the shot you know. She can just literally jump into heaven.

Anyway:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYwpG4lwSls[/YOUTUBE]

Here you see Jubileus (God) being punched into the sun from outside the Solar System in something like 30 seconds. Faster than light people.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 15, 2010)

DBZ verse takes this. Even if she and the rest of the verse somehow (by some miracle) manage to wipe out everyone on earth Supreme Kai could just come down and blow up the planet along with them.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 15, 2010)

@God Movement: How would Supreme Kai do it? I'm not doubting you, I as just wondering.


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> She doesn't have to tank the shot you know. She can just literally jump into heaven.
> 
> Anyway:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYwpG4lwSls[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



this is no FTL, FTL speed is like most of the characters have in Saint Seiya (like the Gold Saints)


----------



## God Movement (Jan 15, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> @God Movement: How would Supreme Kai do it? I'm not doubting you, I as just wondering.



Freeza is a planet buster. Supreme Kai is stronger than Freeza... why couldn't he do it?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 15, 2010)

Well In know that. But can the Supreme Kai breath in space. That's why I said Frieza first. If Supreme Kai can, then forget I said this.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 15, 2010)

Dark Emperor, you are an idiot who makes no sense.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

God Movement said:


> DBZ verse takes this. Even if she and the rest of the verse somehow (by some miracle) manage to wipe out everyone on earth Supreme Kai could just come down and blow up the planet along with them.



Umbra Witches and anyone worth a damn can jump dimensions, so it doesn't matter even if the planet does explode. They'd be chilling in the local equivalents of hell or heaven.



Dark Emperor said:


> this is no FTL, FTL speed is like most of the characters have in Saint Seiya (like the Gold Saints)



Earth is 8 light minutes from the sun. Jubileus was thrown from outside the Solar System into the sun in less than one minute. How is that not FTL?


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2010)

Whimsy, are you butthurt?


----------



## ∅ (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Here you see Jubileus (God) being punched into the sun from outside the Solar System in something like 30 seconds. Faster than light people.


It took him a second to pass the earth, so it wasn't scaled properly.

Besides you can't use the time of a clip as a quantifier. It's rare that time is depicted accurately in movies and such.

You just have to look at the last five minutes of Namek spanning for multiple 30 minute episodes. Or any movie flight (flights usually take hours).


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to agree, that is faster than light.

I still think DB can pull a close win though.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 15, 2010)

No one has told me if she can take planet busting blasts yet. All I have heard is that she jumps to a different reality, which Goku can also do. Besodes, that sounds to me like she cannot tank it if she has to dodge that far.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 15, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Well In know that. But can the Supreme Kai breath in space. That's why I said Frieza first. If Supreme Kai can, then forget I said this.



Why would he need to breath in space? He can teleport into the planet itself. Assuming what Skiboy said is correct and she goes through with the practical method which is sending everyone into the sun... the planet will be well in tact. In which case Supreme Kai would just blow it up with all its inhabitants.



skiboydoggy said:


> Umbra Witches and anyone worth a damn can jump dimensions, so it doesn't matter even if the planet does explode. They'd be chilling in the local equivalents of hell or heaven.



I haven't finished Bayonetta completely so I'm not well versed on it all. But do these Umbra Witches have planet level durability? Because to skip dimensions they're gonna have to be alive.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Why would he need to breath in space? He can teleport into the planet itself. Assuming what Skiboy said is correct and she goes through with the practical method which is sending everyone into the sun... the planet will be well in tact. In which case Supreme Kai would just blow it up with all its inhabitants.



Which doesn't achieve anything, because even if all the Earthlings were caught unaware, all the Angels and Demons are still chilling.



> I haven't finished Bayonetta completely so I'm not well versed on it all. But do these Umbra Witches have planet level durability? Because to skip dimensions they're gonna have to be alive.



They could skip _before_ getting exploded. Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

Why would they skip away though? Isn't bloodlust on?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Why would they skip away though? Isn't bloodlust on?


Because there's a giant deathray coming at them?


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

So can't I say the same for the DB characters? Spam Instant Transmission everytime you attack, and after every attack.

It's a tactic that doesn't lead anywhere.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> So can't I say the same for the DB characters? Spam Instant Transmission everytime you attack, and after every attack.
> 
> It's a tactic that doesn't lead anywhere.


They need a ki signature to teleport to though, and it's not exactly an instant type of teleportation. Regardless, even if the Earthlings all died, they only make up a third of the firepower in Bayonetta. Possibly less.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 15, 2010)

Just to put it out there, Jubileus is able to create universes (was going to re-create Bayonetta's verse), and the only method for killing her at the time was sending her at FTL speeds into the Sun. If she crashes into any planets along the way, they're completely destroyed, followed by her regaining her composure, and flying back towards Bayonetta for an immediate game over.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

So, what does bloodlust mean exactly? Doesn't it mean they want to kill each other to the exclusion of all else?

I'd think that in sheer firepower, DB would win, although I would love to see what you have to say.

It's always interesting.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Which doesn't achieve anything, because even if all the Earthlings were caught unaware, all the Angels and Demons are still chilling.



I'm pretty sure *most* of the Angels and Demons are fodder.



> They could skip _before_ getting exploded. Sounds like a good idea to me.



Bayonetta may be able to attack at FTL speeds but can she react anywhere near mach 1000+ speeds? Also how fast is everyone else, I doubt they are on DB level in that department.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> So, what does bloodlust mean exactly? Doesn't it mean they want to kill each other to the exclusion of all else?
> 
> I'd think that in sheer firepower, DB would win, although I would love to see what you have to say.
> 
> It's always interesting.


Bloodlust basically just means being willing to use every tool at their disposal to kill of their enemy with generally little consideration for alignments and morals. It's just a way to get heroes to work with villains and to fight other heroes.

At least, that's how I've always interpreted it.

DBZ does have more firepower, honestly. Bayonetta has... Bayonetta, Jeanne, Jubileus, and Rodin being especially overpowered, while the rest are pretty much fodder. Extremely strong fodder, all things considered, but still fodder. Bayonetta-verse has it better with free movement between dimensions and sheer numbers though, as well as better individual fighters.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

I can definitely agree on that point.

It's pretty much a small group fight instead of a verse fight.

In all actuality, I find that this match is too close to settle. 

I am now inclined to say it could easily go either way.


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2010)

i want to ask you, let's say Vegito is brought on the battle with the earring fusion, tell me,do you believe they still have a chance to live? (in the d.capacity and durability DB is by far more stronger)


----------



## hammer (Jan 15, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> i want to ask you, let's say Vegito is brought on the battle with the earring fusion, tell me,d*o you believe they still have a chance to live?* (in the d.capacity and durability DB is by far more stronger)



vegeito has nothing on bayonetta


----------



## God Movement (Jan 15, 2010)

hammer said:


> vegeito has nothing on bayonetta



Not even you know... superior reaction speed and destructive power?


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2010)

hammer said:


> vegeito has nothing on bayonetta


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing? That's a bit much.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

More to the point, Vegeto has nothing.

He's really fucking strong relative to everyone else in Dragon Ball, but we have no idea how to quantify that beyond a power level reading that would make the Scouter explode.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 15, 2010)

So you are saying that Goku and Vegeta have nothing on Bayonetta, much less their powerful fusion will not do anything at all? Wank.


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Bloodlust basically just means being willing to use every tool at their disposal to kill of their enemy with generally little consideration for alignments and morals. It's just a way to get heroes to work with villains and to fight other heroes.
> 
> At least, that's how I've always interpreted it.
> 
> DBZ does have more firepower, honestly. Bayonetta has... Bayonetta, Jeanne, Jubileus, and Rodin being especially overpowered, while the rest are pretty much fodder. Extremely strong fodder, all things considered, but still fodder. Bayonetta-verse has it better with free movement between dimensions and sheer numbers though, as well as better individual fighters.



Freeza: planet-buster
Goku: casual planet-buster
Vegeta: casual planet-buster
Gohan: casual planet-buster (took a Ki blast from Super Buu-Gotenks which went from one side of the planet out the other)
Goten: planet-buster
Trunks: casual planet-buster
Chibi Trunks: planet-buster
Cell: casual planet-buster
Cell Juniors: casual planet-busters
Androids 16 to 20: planet-busters
Gotenks: casual planet-buster
Vegeto: multi planet-buster
Various forms of Buu: need I say more


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2010)

Gumdrop Vegeto: Too goddamn strong to be measured


----------



## hammer (Jan 15, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> So you are saying that Goku and Vegeta have nothing on Bayonetta, much less their powerful fusion will not do anything at all? Wank.



yes unless they can tank that final climax punch or tank the heat of the sun


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon is right


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

We don't talk about gumdrop Vegeto, that's just sick and wrong.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> Freeza: planet-buster
> Goku: casual planet-buster
> Vegeta: casual planet-buster
> Gohan: casual planet-buster (took a Ki blast from Super Buu-Gotenks which went from one side of the planet out the other)
> ...


Like I said, more firepower.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2010)

Gumdrop Vegeto Rule #1: Never talk about Gumdrop Vegeto


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh yeah and punching someone from the Earth to the Sun doesn't equate in anyway to physically destroying a planet (as in busting it apart or blowing it up with a punch) at all. Vegeto was casually dominating Super Buu (Chou Gohan) and hurting him with his kicks.

Vegeto's kicks > planet-busting by that logic.


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Like I said, more firepower.



And speed. And in general strength when you had Base Goku kicking Freeza through multiple islands and both of them admitted they were neither powered up and taking it easy.

Vegeto > planets.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

Gumdrop Vegeto is drinking buddies with Giygas, that's just wrong.

He makes any match totally one sided.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

It wasn't Earth to Sun. It was past Pluto right into the Sun. At massively FTL speeds.

An FTL ant would be a planetary threat.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2010)

Vegeto should have gotten his own spin-off series

What's in your eye


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Gumdrop Vegeto is drinking buddies with Giygas, that's just wrong.
> 
> He makes any match totally one sided.



one would ask how Gumdrop Vegeto drinks

I would answer he can drink because he can


----------



## God Movement (Jan 15, 2010)

hammer said:


> yes unless they can tank that final climax punch or tank the heat of the sun



Get out. It's been established that she doesn't have the reaction speed to even have to chance to transform. It also takes a few seconds to get her climax attacks ready. She doesn't have that much time.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jan 15, 2010)

Even if they jump to another dimension, they can follow them. Super Boo could open portals.

Also, no one has made it clear how durable Bayonetta characters are.


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> It wasn't Earth to Sun. It was past Pluto right into the Sun. At massively FTL speeds.
> 
> An FTL ant would be a planetary threat.



Cherubael from 40k can casually punch abhumans (two+ meters tall and weigh over a ton) into space.

Vegeto would sodomize him with a kick.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Get out. It's been established that she doesn't have the reaction speed to even have to chance to transform. It also takes a few seconds to get her climax attacks ready. She doesn't have that much time.


-jump to Paradiso-

-summon Climax attack-

-jump to normal plane-

-giant fucking monster kills everyone-


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

I find it hilarious because Vegeto would probably spank Bayonetta.


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Vegeto should have gotten his own spin-off series
> 
> What's in your eye




Reminding the good old thread Vegito vs Gumdrop Vegito, it was too one sided


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2010)

Vegeto = Gene from Godhand?

that would explain a lot


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> -jump to Paradiso-
> 
> -summon Climax attack-
> 
> ...



Or she just punches god into earth at massively FTL speeds, destroying Earth. All DBZ characters die in the vacuum of space.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

GU GU GU! GUM GUM GUM, GUMDROP VEGETO! 

What's that little ball falling from the sky!

VE-GE-TO!

If you swallow him he'll make you cry!

VE-GE-TO!

If the universe is ending he won't fry!

VE-GE-TO!

He makes a super tasty snack, but once he is on the attack, nothing can stop this gumdrop while he stabs you in the back!

GUM! DROP! VE-GE-TO!

Dundundun.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> -jump to Paradiso-
> 
> -summon Climax attack-
> 
> ...



That's a nice scenario. It would work perfectly if she had the reaction speed to even get the chance to do that.


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> I find it hilarious because Vegeto would probably spank Bayonetta.



No, Vegito has nothing on Bayoneta as it was stated


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

nothing in Bayonetta was FTL I watched a video similar to the one Fury linked and nothing indicates even relativistic speeds

its unquantifiable and vague


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> GU GU GU! GUM GUM GUM, GUMDROP VEGETO!
> 
> What's that little ball falling from the sky!
> 
> ...




awesome


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> GU GU GU! GUM GUM GUM, GUMDROP VEGETO!
> 
> What's that little ball falling from the sky!
> 
> ...



best post in this thread

10/10


----------



## hammer (Jan 15, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Get out. It's been established that she doesn't have the reaction speed to even have to chance to transform. It also takes a few seconds to get her climax attacks ready. She doesn't have that much time.



do you have proof that she has no reaction speed? like a calculation to prove it i would like to see someone who is not baised by either game/series to do it before we make such claims off the bat of bad reaction and to follow her to another dimension threw IT and buus scream would take prep


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2010)

+rep for Nimademe  btw,easily


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> Cherubael from 40k can casually punch abhumans (two+ meters tall and weigh over a ton) into space.
> 
> Vegeto would sodomize him with a kick.


And so would Bayonetta. How is sending someone to space (11.2km/s for a few hundred kilometers) comparable to sending a giant skyscraper sized monster from outside the Solar System into the Sun in about 30 seconds? (Minimum 3 000 000 km/s for 4 700 000 000 km at least)?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe's post already ended this thread 

it's over


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 15, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Or she just punches god into earth at massively FTL speeds, destroying Earth. All DBZ characters die in the vacuum of space.



Uh, no? Frieza doesn't. Cooler doesn't. Cell doesn't. Cell Jrs don't.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 15, 2010)

hammer said:


> do you have proof that she has no reaction speed? like a calculation to prove it i would like to see someone who is not baised by either game/series to do it before we make such claims off the bat of bad reaction and to follow her to another dimension threw IT and buus scream would take prep



The best feat I've seen so far from her reaction speed wise is in her fight with Jeanne when she dodges a bullet point blank. That's early Dragon Ball level at best. Can you provide any reaction speed feats better than this?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

Which is amusing because Bayonetta loves her candy.

She would probably let herself get spanked by Vegeto for shits and giggles.


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2010)

i bet Nimademe copied the theme from somewhere else


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jan 15, 2010)

> do you have proof that she has no reaction speed? like a calculation to prove it i would like to see someone who is not baised by either game/series to do it before we make such claims off the bat of bad reaction



The real questionis: Do you have proof that she is?

And running speed=/=reactions.



> and to follow her to another dimension threw IT and buus scream would take prep



No, all they need is to sene her chi.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> i bet Nimademe copied the theme from somewhere else



that's what everyone does

it's the American way


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> nothing in Bayonetta was FTL I watched a video similar to the one Fury linked and nothing indicates even relativistic speeds
> 
> its unquantifiable and vague


How is it unquantifiable or vague?

You see them fighting in space.

You see giant fucking hair monster punch other giant fucking angel thing.

Giant fucking angel thing is then sent from outside the solar system into the sun.

The entire sequence from summon to burning takes about a minute.

It's very absolute and simple if you ask me.


----------



## hammer (Jan 15, 2010)

God Movement said:


> The best feat I've seen so far from her reaction speed wise is in her fight with Jeanne when she dodges a bullet point blank. That's early Dragon Ball level at best. Can you provide any reaction speed feats better than this?



I can not do any type of that because overall i do not do calculations i  fell  a sense of bias on both sides of this argument


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

Actually, I am not American, so yeah.

I didn't think it would have gotten such a good reception, I thought you guys would get angry for the off topic derailment.

Hahaha.


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> And so would Bayonetta. How is sending someone to space (11.2km/s for a few hundred kilometers) comparable to sending a giant skyscraper sized monster from outside the Solar System into the Sun in about 30 seconds? (Minimum 3 000 000 km/s for 4 700 000 000 km at least)?



So what, Goku wasn't budged by blast in the megaton+ range. He jumped into the troposphere several arcs before that (7 to 11) kilometers in a few seconds at the 21st Budokai.

Any DB character worth their weight will kill her before she knows what's going on.


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Actually, I am not American, so yeah.
> 
> I didn't think it would have gotten such a good reception, I thought you guys would get angry for the off topic derailment.
> 
> Hahaha.




Trust me,it was the best post for this thread, 100%


----------



## God Movement (Jan 15, 2010)

hammer said:


> I can not do any type of that because overall i do not do calculations i  fell  a sense of bias on both sides of this argument



That doesn't matter. You are in deep shit now... can you or not provide a *reaction speed feat* that puts her even on 23rd Budokai levels?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Actually, I am not American, so yeah.
> 
> I didn't think it would have gotten such a good reception, I thought you guys would get angry for the off topic derailment.
> 
> Hahaha.



are you kidding me 

I once derailed a topic so bad it turned into a thread of yo momma jokes


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

It's better to exercise caution in forums you are new to, it's easy to make enemies during the first month of activity.

Anyway, I think this is basically a Blitzkrieg match.

Whoever hits first and harder wins.

I think DB has a small edge in this regard.


----------



## hammer (Jan 15, 2010)

during the credits diddnt she appear on the final bosses body while it was heading for the sun. wouldn't that take a great amount of time to get that far


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> How is it unquantifiable or vague?
> 
> You see them fighting in space.
> 
> ...



no your quite happy to use an argument like relativity to talk about Bayonetta's speed but then forget nothing happen when she's moving around at "those" speeds on the planet.

man I was expecting some firestorms and nuclear blasts if she's running around at the end cutscene.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2010)

> The entire sequence from summon to burning takes about a minute.



Using the time shown in the video as a timeframe?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Actually, I am not American, so yeah.
> 
> I didn't think it would have gotten such a good reception, I thought you guys would get angry for the off topic derailment.
> 
> Hahaha.



Thread derailments, along with many things are par for the course in the OBD. You should see what happens whenever Master Asia is put in a match.



TWF said:


> So what, Goku wasn't budged by blast in the megaton+ range. He jumped into the troposphere several arcs before that (7 to 11) kilometers in a few seconds at the 21st Budokai.
> 
> Any DB character worth their weight will kill her before she knows what's going on.



Impressive leg strength from Goku and all, but it doesn't compare. End series Goku is an ant in terms physical strength compared to the strongest of Bayonetta's Climax Weaves, because there are no FTL Dragon Ball characters, and none of them have ever punched a person 4.7 _billion_ kilometers away.



God Movement said:


> That doesn't matter. You are in deep shit now... can you or not provide a *reaction speed feat* that puts her even on 23rd Budokai levels?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYwpG4lwSls[/YOUTUBE]

My god.

Watch from the credits onwards.

Bayonetta hitches a ride back on a piece of Jubileus. It flies from outside the Solar System to Earth in the time it takes to finish one tacky song.

So fact 1: Flying Jubileus parts are FTL.

Jeanne appears out of nowhere and there's some trash talking.

Implication 1: Jeanne can move fast enough to surprise Bayonetta, who is clearly having no problems keeping track of her FTL ride.

They jump off their angelic ride and smash it until there's nothing left, because any piece moving that fast would destroy Earth.

Fact 2: They are moving at the same speed as the angel-rocks despite not riding them any longer.

Fact 3: They also move fast enough to chase down every last shard.

Conclusion: Bayonetta and Jeanne are FTL.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> It's better to exercise caution in forums you are new to, it's easy to make enemies during the first month of activity.
> 
> Anyway, I think this is basically a Blitzkrieg match.
> 
> ...



I agree, but I'm still waiting for people to tell me how durable Bayonetta chars are. That's kida a huge factors cuz they could be what they call "glass canons".

Is the character Bayonetta the only one who can deliver falcon punches?


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

Master Asia?

Master... Asia...

Mast... THE SCHOOL OF THE UNDEFEATED OF THE EAST! 

WINDS OF THE KING!

ZENSHIN, KEIRETSU, TEMPA KYORAN!

LOOK, THE EAST IS BURNING RED!

I am guessing it's a ton of that?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2010)

basically yeah


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

Your using game mechanics. You have no reference of time except out of universe (a song) which won't work in-universe.

Yeah no. FTL speed bullshit for Bayonetta is coming out of this?


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

I knew it, nothing's catchier than that.

I suspect there are a lot of SEKIHA TENKYOKEN'S! and DOMON'S! thrown around too?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Master Asia?
> 
> Master... Asia...
> 
> ...



More like....


paulatreides0 said:


> *THE WINDS OF THE KING!*





Sazabi24 said:


> *Zenshin!!!!!*





Random Nobody said:


> *KEIRETSU!!!!!*





Zetta said:


> *TEMPA KYOURAN!​*





Sazabi24 said:


> *LOOK, THE EAST IS BURNING RED!!!!*



followed by manly, manly tears


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

*DOMON! I DON'T HAVE A SINGLE DG CELL ON MY BODY!*

I am sorry, but can we get back on topic?

I think Bayonetta has a CHANCE, but I think they'd need surprise or an ambush.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> no your quite happy to use an argument like relativity to talk about Bayonetta's speed but then forget nothing happen when she's moving around at "those" speeds on the planet.
> 
> man I was expecting some firestorms and nuclear blasts if she's running around at the end cutscene.



Witch Time slows down time so she can maintain an illusion of moving fast. She never actually has to run at relativistic speeds on Earth, and in fact never reaches that power until the end of the game.

So she never runs around at any speeds worth mentioning on the planet.



Lucaniel said:


> Using the time shown in the video as a timeframe?



At light speed it would take half an hour to hit the sun from Pluto. Do you honestly think Bayonetta was standing in there in some provocative pose waiting for Jubileus to hit the sun for more than half an hour?

Not to mention if you screw up the event Jubileus crashes into the planet, which destroys whatever planet it crashed into, recovers from the punch, flies back at you and you lose.

Assuming Jubileus is merely _c_. You screw up at Mercury. It would take 20+ minutes for Jubileus to get back.

So assuming they were light speed, the event would take one hour. Bayonetta doesn't leave her silly pose for one hour because it's impossible to take the scene at face value?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

Do I have to start baning people for hyperbole in this thread?


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

No I'm calling bullshit on everything that indicates Bayonetta being relativistic, lightspeed, or FTL.


----------



## hammer (Jan 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> No I'm calling bullshit on everything that indicates Bayonetta being relativistic, lightspeed, or FTL.



but how fast would you calculate it to be for her to reach where she did in the credits


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 15, 2010)

Cygnus45 said:


> I agree, but I'm still waiting for people to tell me how durable Bayonetta chars are. That's kida a huge factors cuz they could be what they call "glass canons".



from what I've heard, Bayonetta can die in a crashing tower or if she gets swallowed up by lava

those happen if you fail the QTEs apparently


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't know but using an out of universe song from the game during actual game-play is bullshit.


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Do I have to start baning people for hyperbole in this thread?



reported


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

I hate Gameplay and Story Segregation, makes everything confusing.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 15, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Do I have to start baning people for hyperbole in this thread?





Dark Emperor said:


> reported



bastards


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> At light speed it would take half an hour to hit the sun from Pluto. Do you honestly think Bayonetta was standing in there in some provocative pose waiting for Jubileus to hit the sun for more than half an hour?
> 
> Not to mention if you screw up the event Jubileus crashes into the planet, which destroys whatever planet it crashed into, recovers from the punch, flies back at you and you lose.
> 
> ...



You don't have an actual timeframe, is the point. Until you do, I'm disregarding that. The whole thing with Bayonetta's pose is reasonable, but not arguable and not enough to make her capable of taking DBZ, even along with the others.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> Your using game mechanics. You have no reference of time except out of universe (a song) which won't work in-universe.
> 
> Yeah no. FTL speed bullshit for Bayonetta is coming out of this?


I used the song as a reference because... Well, why not. It doesn't change the fact that the credits ran for something like 30 seconds, which is how long the rock travelled for. Then there's the fact that if the angel-thing crashes into Earth, Earth will be destroyed. How fast does a building sized meteorite have to be moving at before it can destroy a planet? I dunno, damn fast. Like at least relativistic fast.


----------



## hammer (Jan 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> I don't know but using an out of universe song from the game during actual game-play is bullshit.



when i saw the clip i wasnt even thinking about that i just thought being able to reach where she did must give her considerable speed and what is witch time


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

so yeah I guess everyone is in agreement Bayonetta gets stomped hard.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

No, not really.

I'd like to conclude it at that, but they present some interesting points.


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> I used the song as a reference because... Well, why not



The Imperial March is the theme for the Empire since The Empire Strikes Back and Vader's personal theme as well in the sequel trilogy. There is no evidence it exists in universe and is solely played for the benefit of the audience, not the characters or story.

It's the same thing with Bayonetta.



> It doesn't change the fact that the credits ran for something like 30 seconds, which is how long the rock travelled for. Then there's the fact that if the angel-thing crashes into Earth, Earth will be destroyed. How fast does a building sized meteorite have to be moving at before it can destroy a planet? I dunno, damn fast. Like at least relativistic fast.



Its not in-universe, you can't use that to reference it.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 15, 2010)

^ I am. Im still waiting to see her durability and endurance level.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> bastards



all members in this convo have officially been baned. reason:

_*HYPERBOLE!!!*_


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> from what I've heard, Bayonetta can die in a crashing tower or if she gets swallowed up by lava
> 
> those happen if you fail the QTEs apparently



Those all happened when she was weakened though, and the same QTE where you die if the skyscraper crashes on you has you headbutting it back into the air if you succeed, so make what you will of that.



Lucaniel said:


> You don't have an actual timeframe, is the point. Until you do, I'm disregarding that. The whole thing with Bayonetta's pose is reasonable, but not arguable and not enough to make her capable of taking DBZ, even along with the others.



How about something else?

Feats.

If Jubileus crashes into any of the planets en route to the sun, it gets instantly destroyed. Jubileus isn't very big. A building at best. Maybe a big one.

And incidentally, if relativistic means half the speed of light in this case, Bayonetta would have stood there for an hour waiting for Jubileus to hit the sun. I could watch two episodes of Kamen Rider and made myself a pack of instant noodles in an hour.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

I plead innocent to use of hyperbole.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 15, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> wouldn't that be the inertia that carries them forward after jumping off the angel parts and not them actually moving that fast themselves?




posted for that scene where she is riding on the falling angel parts. might as well post it here since it doesn't seem like it would have been answered in the other thread.


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

Or you can simply attribute to the wonky and invariably mystical and clearly magical attributes to their Witch Time that saw the progression of whatthefucker'snameintothesunandgettingbacktoearthwas as how it happened.

Simplest solution. Occam's Razor say so.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> The Imperial March is the theme for the Empire since The Empire Strikes Back and Vader's personal theme as well in the sequel trilogy. There is no evidence it exists in universe and is solely played for the benefit of the audience, not the characters or story.
> 
> It's the same thing with Bayonetta.
> 
> Its not in-universe, you can't use that to reference it.



Oh for fuck's sake. I'm using the song as a timeframe to aid any discussion that we might have, because telling you that she was riding a giant naked lady statue angel rock from 4:25 to 6:00 with about half that time spent on a conversation was ridiculous.

If I tell you Vader can kill the 501st Legion in the time it takes for the Imperial March to play, that just means he can kill a lot of people in give or take 3:30 minutes.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> I plead innocent to use of hyperbole.


Lies


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

Innocent till proven guilty good chap.


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

No, I would use a reference of time on how he killed a Clone Trooper via flying blaster bolts since their speed is generally quantified in-universe rather than how long a song is playing because its how speed rationalization works.

You don't go " it took luffy five minutes to punch a marine because I spent five minutes reading the panel and looking at the art before I turned the page to see the next panel " not fair at all.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 15, 2010)

Just played Bayonetta again to confirm something.

If you don't destroy the angel statue in time, a cutscene shows it crash into Earth, completely obliterating it.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> I plead innocent to use of hyperbole.



-gasp- he said the H word!


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> posted for that scene where she is riding on the falling angel parts. might as well post it here since it doesn't seem like it would have been answered in the other thread.



I initially put it down to inertia as well, but you can clearly see that Bayonetta is in full control of her movements. She can accelerate, decelerate, strafe, and turn. Furthermore, even if she couldn't move that fast, she is taking flying around at relativistic-to-FTL speeds rather casually. If she didn't have to reaction speed to keep up she would have been squished by a giant rock or another.



TWF said:


> Or you can simply attribute to the wonky and invariably mystical and clearly magical attributes to their Witch Time that saw the progression of whatthefucker'snameintothesunandgettingbacktoearthwas as how it happened.
> 
> Simplest solution. Occam's Razor say so.



Witch Time _slows time down_ for Bayonetta. It makes her move faster and time around her slower. If anything that would just make the trip feel longer for her. Plus, you don't see the purple wash that shows Witch Time being used.

The simplest solution is that what happened happened, and there's no real point trying to rationalise it because FTL witches would rape DBZ.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Innocent till proven guilty good chap.


I beg to differ

@TWF: but since the Imperial March is a piece of music and set to a fixed amount of time, ISN'T it a valid method of time judging?


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Witch Time _slows time down_ for Bayonetta. It makes her move faster and time around her slower. If anything that would just make the trip feel longer for her. Plus, you don't see the purple wash that shows Witch Time being used.



Your not understanding at all here.



> The simplest solution is that what happened happened, and there's no real point trying to rationalise it because FTL witches would rape DBZ.



No because:

a.) game mechanics 
b.) reference of time is out of universe and not canon to in-universe
c.) magic wonky time manipulation that bayonetta seems to use for her majority of major speed feats is the best rationalization


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 15, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> -gasp- he said the H word!


-BANES-

Someone should make a "BANE Button" .gif......


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> No, I would use a reference of time on how he killed a Clone Trooper via flying blaster bolts since their speed is generally quantified in-universe rather than how long a song is playing because its how speed rationalization works.



Darth Vader killed 100 Clones in the time it took for random blaster rifle with a rate of fire of 60rpm to shoot 210 times.

Darth Vader killed 100 Clones in the time it took for the Imperial March to play.

What's the fucking difference? Darth Vader killed 100 Clones in 3:30 minutes.



> You don't go " it took luffy five minutes to punch a marine because I spent five minutes reading the panel and looking at the art before I turned the page to see the next panel " not fair at all.



That's because a manga is static images, while a TV show, movie, or a game cutscene is fluid. One second of video is one second of action unless there is some proof otherwise, like slow motion rocks during Clock Up or something.

Or is ONE SECOND IS ONE SECOND breaking Occam's Razor now?


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Darth Vader killed 100 Clones in the time it took for random blaster rifle with a rate of fire of 60rpm to shoot 210 times.
> 
> Darth Vader killed 100 Clones in the time it took for the Imperial March to play.
> 
> What's the fucking difference? Darth Vader killed 100 Clones in 3:30 minutes.



No.



> That's because a manga is static images, while a TV show, movie, or a game cutscene is fluid. One second of video is one second of action unless there is some proof otherwise, like slow motion rocks during Clock Up or something.
> 
> Or is ONE SECOND IS ONE SECOND breaking Occam's Razor now?



That wasn't a cutscene that was fucking game mechanics. And secondly time flowing in films or tv shows can also be different, hence those movies or shows when a bomb is ticking down individual seconds and a character is spending 10 times longer to run to it vs out of universe context for the audience to watch.

It wasn't one second, it wasn't 30 seconds, it wasn't a minute, it's unquantifiable. 

She isn't as fast as end of Part 1 DB characters, and her strength while greater doesn't give her that much of an advantage toward end of series DB characters.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> a.) game mechanics



Climax attacks are the only way to kill bosses. They might as well be canon.



> b.) reference of time is out of universe and not canon to in-universe



Reference of time is 4:25 to 6:00 of the video. One minute and thirty-five seconds of real time action while the credits play in the foreground.



> c.) magic wonky time manipulation that bayonetta seems to use for her majority of major speed feats is the best rationalization



There are absolutely none of the usual signs of Witch Time being in use. The screen is not being washed purple, there is no whooshing sound effect, and Bayonetta is quite clearly not even trying to blitz anything at this point.


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Climax attacks are the only way to kill bosses. They might as well be canon.



Game mechanics.



> Reference of time is 4:25 to 6:00 of the video. One minute and thirty-five seconds of real time action while the credits play in the foreground.



Prove it in universe rather than just ticking off the time after the song ends.



> There are absolutely none of the usual signs of Witch Time being in use. The screen is not being washed purple, there is no whooshing sound effect, and Bayonetta is quite clearly not even trying to blitz anything at this point.



Its neither in normal context how the game play is being used in-game either. We didn't see the time stop affect when Jotaro used Star Platinum to stop time to dodget Josuke's Crazy Diamond at the start of Part IV, we still know he stopped time though.

I'm not bothering with this thread anymore but if you don't get this I feel sorry then since it reeks nothing but wank.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2010)

> One second of video is one second of action unless there is some proof otherwise, like slow motion rocks during Clock Up or something.



There is far, far too much slo-mo in animated media/movies/games/whatever for that rationalization.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> No.



Yes. I don't care whether or not Darth Vader can hear the fucking Imperial March playing. He could be relaying porn directly to his helmet for all I care. _My_ frame of reference is the Imperial March. Supposing I didn't have a Youtube clip of said event and wasn't enough of a nerd to count rifle shots, I know that the Imperial March is 3:30, and the whole Imperial March played. Therefore said event took 3:30 minutes.

Tacky songs and such are for the benefit of the viewer. I don't give a shit if Jack Bauer can't see the timer on the screen. I can see it, and because I am familiar with it, I can use it as a reference.



> That wasn't a cutscene that was fucking game mechanics. And secondly time flowing in films or tv shows can also be different, hence those movies or shows when a bomb is ticking down individual seconds and a character is spending 10 times longer to run to it vs out of universe context for the audience to watch.



That _was_ a cut-scene. You could play the bit where Jubileus was punched to the sun, whatever, but you couldn't play the bit where Jubileus flies back and punches you. You can't play the bit where Bayonetta rides an angel corpse back to Earth.
Those are cut scenes. One second is one second unless shown otherwise.



> It wasn't one second, it wasn't 30 seconds, it wasn't a minute, it's unquantifiable.
> 
> She isn't as fast as end of Part 1 DB characters, and her strength while greater doesn't give her that much of an advantage toward end of series DB characters.



Considering Witch Time is Clock Up on steroids, I'm just going to say lolno. Bayonetta would destroy Part 1 DB by herself.


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

She would die from a single punch from any top tier at the 23rd Budokai and afterwards. 

The speed argument is bullshit and you know it, why don't you stick to arguing about her physical strength or something because half of it is game mechanics and your main argument is  "zomg the song is playing it must be happening at the same time" otherwise Bayonettaverse sol star system is fucking tiny.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> There is far, far too much slo-mo in animated media/movies/games/whatever for that rationalization.


Me: It is not slow motion unless it is explicitly shown to be slow motion.

You: There is a lot of slow motion so no.

Me: 

I don't need rocks suspended in mid-air. I just want something explicit. Bullet time is explicit. Dramatic shots of explosions are normally explicitly slow motion. The audience being able to see the ninja's shuriken spam is probably fairly explicit enough. You can't even see Bayonetta's bullets.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> She would die from a single punch from any top tier at the 23rd Budokai and afterwards.
> 
> The speed argument is bullshit and you know it, why don't you stick to arguing about her physical strength or something because half of it is game mechanics and your main argument is  "zomg the song is playing it must be happening at the same time" otherwise Bayonettaverse sol star system is fucking tiny.


Bloody hell. You can mute the fucking clip and I would give the same argument. Give the clip to a deaf man and he could conclude that the event took place in about one and a half minutes. Give it to a blind man and I would laugh at you.

4:25 Bayonetta leaves on the rock.
6:00 Bayonetta gets off the rock and falls towards Earth, destroying rocks on the way.

You can replace the song with half a Rickroll and it wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Fang (Jan 15, 2010)

Since when did Bayonetta go to the Sun exactly. That would make zero sense and you know it unless she invisibly flowed the giant angel lady after she got punched (LOL GAME MECHANICS AGAIN) afterward.

Dude you know not a lot of people are buying this line of argument, save yourself the trouble here.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 15, 2010)

From what I have seen from the game (I have not played it yet, but I will soon), but the DBZ-verse due to large amount of numbers. Freeza in his first form is likely a casual planet buster going by powerscaling, and he is nothing compare to #17 & #18. Bayonetta would able to take down Sayain Vegeta maybe?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 15, 2010)

^ Which means that everything at around the Cell Saga is too much for her to handle.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ah reckon DBZ would win. Cell snuffs out stars like a blood-hound snuffs out bad-guys.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 15, 2010)

> Freeza: planet-buster
> Goku: casual planet-buster
> Vegeta: casual planet-buster
> Gohan: casual planet-buster (took a Ki blast from Super Buu-Gotenks which went from one side of the planet out the other)
> ...



Don't forget Zarbon, The Ginyu Force, Pui Pui, and Dabura. Yakon is pretty strong, but he is useless after all.


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 15, 2010)

Whoa I am surprised this thread I made actually lasted 8 pages :. Having read this, so DBZ pretty much stomps unless Skiboy returns?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 15, 2010)

^ Yeah pretty much. It was apparent until he came around.


----------



## Judas (Jan 15, 2010)

Bayonetta is impressive, but this is too much fire power for her to deal with.


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 15, 2010)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> Bayonetta is impressive, but this is too much fire power for her to deal with.



 what if its a one on one match how far would she go?


----------



## Cypher0120 (Jan 15, 2010)

In the enclosed space during the fight with Jubileus, it's instant death if she gets sent outside that sphere.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 15, 2010)

Cypher0120 said:


> In the enclosed space during the fight with Jubileus, it's instant death if she gets sent outside that sphere.



I thought Jubileus only OHK move in the game was her black-hole attack?

Also the beings of  Bayonetta-verse that can fight with dbz fighter are Bayonetta, Rodin, Jenne(sp), Blard(sp) and Jubileus. Tho Jubileus seems more powerful to me then DBZ fighters, that thing take being hit in to the sun better then anything in DBZ.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 16, 2010)

TWF said:


> Since when did Bayonetta go to the Sun exactly. That would make zero sense and you know it unless she invisibly flowed the giant angel lady after she got punched (LOL GAME MECHANICS AGAIN) afterward.
> 
> Dude you know not a lot of people are buying this line of argument, save yourself the trouble here.


When did she go to the sun? She never went to the sun. She rode a flying angel part back to Earth.

And being punched to the sun is not a game mechanic. It is literally the only way you can beat Jubileus. It's like saying Cloud didn't beat Sephiroth with Omnislash in their final battle because it took place in a controllable battle or something, or Serge managed to beat Time Devourer by beating him into the ground and still managed to get a good ending. It's asinine.

But you know what, forget it. I don't care enough about this thread to keep arguing now.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 17, 2010)

∅ said:


> It took him a second to pass the earth, so it wasn't scaled properly.
> 
> Besides you can't use the time of a clip as a quantifier. It's rare that time is depicted accurately in movies and such.
> 
> You just have to look at the last five minutes of Namek spanning for multiple 30 minute episodes. Or any movie flight (flights usually take hours).



Amazing to say, but I actually agree with you here. Considering you can see so many of the planets at once, when in reality you wouldn't be able to see them as any more than glowing points of light from that distance and often not even that.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 17, 2010)

> Amazing to say, but I actually agree with you here. Considering you can see so many of the planets at once, when in reality you wouldn't be able to see them as any more than glowing points of light from that distance and often not even that.



It's not like DBZ itself is any more realistic than Bayonetta, so I recommend dropping that line of thought before it turns around and bites you in the ass.

The fact DOES remain that Jubileus can smash into a planet and be perfectly fine afterwards, so exerting enough force to knock her across a solar system and into the sun definitely ranks above DBZ as far as pure brute force goes. And Jubileus herself has beyond planet durability by that same logic, since the game itself proves she's tougher than a planet she rams into headfirst.

And if any of you are gonna argue that pure brute force isn't enough to be successful in DBZ, I will discreetly point at Broly (who literally used WRESTLING MOVES, including a clothesline, irish whip into a mountainside and a fucking powerbomb, among others) and not say anything else, because he's living proof that thumping a DBZ fighter hard enough DOES put them down.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 17, 2010)

Um, Brolly isn't canon, just so you know


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 17, 2010)

DBZ*verse *means all characters unless stated otherwise by the OP.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 17, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> DBZ*verse *means all characters unless stated otherwise by the OP.



Incorrect. It means all CANON DBZ characters. It's the same reason why referring to Marvel usually means 616, not Ultimate or AoA.

Now, if they meant all of DBZ, including movies, then yeah, Broly would be fine.


----------



## Juri (Jan 17, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Bloody hell. *You can mute the fucking clip and I would give the same argument. Give the clip to a deaf man and he could conclude that the event took place in about one and a half minutes. *Give it to a blind man and I would laugh at you.
> 
> 4:25 Bayonetta leaves on the rock.
> 6:00 Bayonetta gets off the rock and falls towards Earth, destroying rocks on the way.
> ...



Do the same thing to a Namek is about to explode clip and how long will they give you?

The scaling in the Bayonettaverse is absolute crap. Comparing Jubileus to Bayonetta puts its size around a moderate skyscraper compare it to the planets and the biggest is only ten times as tall as it is wide and thats being generous. Conclusion? Either Bayonetta grew really damn huge for the last fight or those are some extremely prettily colored asteroids.

Secondly, in the save Earth from corpse you can see Earth right there almost filling up the background which means it pretty close. The same Earth that it supposedly took a second to pass previously and yet they keep hitting it for what 30secs? All this happens before they even reach the atmosphere totally destroying any possible argument for a constant time frame.

Sorry if this sounds a bit hostile but I'm kinda getting tired of all the Bayonetta wank on these boards all of a sudden like in one other topic where someone was claiming Jubileus was throwing galaxies at Bayonetta ignoring the fact that they were barely wider than she was tall.

Basically I think the feat is unquantifiable kinda like Dante and Mundus going into space in about a second in DMC 1. It doesn't add up and as such should be disregarded unless/until she can show similar consistent feats in a sequel if there is one.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 18, 2010)

Cycloid said:


> Basically I think the feat is unquantifiable kinda like Dante and Mundus going into space in about a second in DMC 1. It doesn't add up and as such should be disregarded unless/until she can show similar consistent feats in a sequel if there is one.



Except that Dante and Mundus didn't go to space. THERE ARE NO FUCKING CLOUDS IN SPACE. Seriously... you'd think that alone would make it painfully obvious it's not space. Clouds? Gimme a break. That's even less likely and makes less sense than Bayonetta growing in size for the final battle...


----------



## Juri (Jan 18, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> Except that Dante and Mundus didn't go to space. THERE ARE NO FUCKING CLOUDS IN SPACE. Seriously... you'd think that alone would make it painfully obvious it's not space. Clouds? Gimme a break. That's even less likely and makes less sense than Bayonetta growing in size for the final battle...



How do we explain their fall after? All I'm saying is that we shouldn't dwell on such questionable feats and should disregard them if they make no sense. or to emulate you hows this? THERE ARE NO FUCKING CITY-BLOCK SIZED PLANETS. or THERE ARE NO FUCKING GALAXIES SMALLER THAN PLANETS. suspension of disbelief can only take so much.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 18, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> this is no FTL, FTL speed is like most of the characters have in Saint Seiya (like the Gold Saints)



From Pluto to the sun in 30 secs is not FTL ?


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 18, 2010)

Cycloid said:


> How do we explain their fall after? All I'm saying is that we shouldn't dwell on such questionable feats and should disregard them if they make no sense. or to emulate you hows this? THERE ARE NO FUCKING CITY-BLOCK SIZED PLANETS. or THERE ARE NO FUCKING GALAXIES SMALLER THAN PLANETS. suspension of disbelief can only take so much.



Yeah, except that the whole fight with Jubileus can be explained with bayonetta growing in size - and given how her hair can create truly gargantuan objects, I wouldn't put it past her at the end when her power is jacked up to max.

Explaining CLOUDS in space, now? Not unless you rewrote the laws of the entire fucking universe so that masses of gases can exist in vacuum without being scattered to the four corners of the universe. It requires a whole hell of a lot more suspension of disbelief.

Moreover, if Jubileus really was only skyscraper-sized, then the sun should dwarf it, whereas instead you can clearly see it's not overly huge compared to it. Given how a star DOES have a minimum size to be able to ignite, we can definitely say it's not the 'planets' being small, it's Jubileus being FUCKING HUGE. To give you an idea, Jupiter is a failed star because it needs about eight times its mass to ignite... that'd be the minimum requirement for a star to burn. Even assuming it was a smaller sun, it still makes Jubileus comfortably the size of the freaking American landmass (south and north combined)...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 18, 2010)

If we stop taking account feats because they makes no sense, you might as well remove 3/4 of the feats of most of fictions.

Magic =/= Science.


----------



## Blade (Jan 18, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> From Pluto to the sun in 30 secs is not FTL ?



game mechanics ,prove it, i want a timeframe, otherwise i call it bullshit

She got nothing on DB, don't push it


----------

